# Mutant Fest



## Sharon Needles (Jun 17, 2007)

I guess Im out of the loop but could someone let me know where its being held this year? PM me please if its not the kindof thing you want public knowledge. 
BTw- Im no fucking cop or anything resmbling such "little man complex" fuckers..
Thanks peace-G


----------

